# Ne kadar iyi biliyorsunuz?



## dattse

Merhaba,

Someone asked a Turk, "İngilizce biliyor musunuz?" He replied, "Evet." The first person said, "Ne kadar iyi biliyorsunuz?"
I think he meant "How well do you know (English)?"
If he had _not_ omitted "English", what would he have said?

İngilizce ne kadar iyi biliyorsunuz?
Ne kadar iyi İngilizce biliyorsunuz?

Thanks!


----------



## _Ozgur_

Yes, you are right, he said "How well do you know (English)?"
The first one must be "İngilizce*yi* ne kadar iyi biliyorsunuz?"
The second one is correct, but in both cases I would omit "English" (İngilizceyi and İngilizce) anyway.


----------



## Rallino

Adding to what Ozgur said above; the rule is, if the direct object (İngilizce, in your example) is not in the immediate vicinity of the verb (biliyorsunuz, in your example), then you have to actively show that it's the direct object, by adding the - yi, which is called the accusative case. In your second example, the direct object and the verb are next to each other, so the accusative is optional whereas it is obligatory in your first example where there are other verbs in between.


----------



## dattse

Thank you! But which one would you prefer?

İngilizceyi ne kadar iyi biliyorsunuz?
Ne kadar iyi İngilizce biliyorsunuz?


----------



## Rallino

Hard to say. Perhaps the first one. But both are good, really.


----------



## dattse

I thought you would prefer the second one because in the original question the word "İngilizce" is right next to the verb.


----------



## Rallino

The word order is highly flexible. You're free to opt for whichever you want


----------



## dattse

Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Nabalab

Ha 'hasan kel' ha 'kel hasan'  
Both are correct


----------



## dattse

What does "ha hasan kel" mean?


----------



## Nabalab

It is a phrase in Turke that means 
Hasan bald or bald hasan 
They are same in Turkish. Both mean hasan hasn.t got any hair. 
The order of the sentence isnt important


----------



## dattse

Oh, I see. I didn't know "kel" meant "bald". By the way, what does "ha" mean?


----------



## shafaq

First "ha" means "either" and the second one "or".


----------



## stdbrk

Nabalab said:


> It is a phrase in Turke that means
> Hasan bald or bald hasan
> They are same in Turkish. Both mean hasan hasn.t got any hair.
> The order of the sentence isnt important



Bence "hasan kel" ile "kel hasan" aynı şey değil. Öyle bir örnek vermişsiniz ki bildiğinide karıştıracak adam


----------



## Nabalab

Bazen ingilizcede birseyi anlamadigimizda yabanci forumlara soruyoruz ama farkli cevaplar gelince sasiriyoruz acaba niye bilemedilerki diye. Oysa bir dilin gelisimi yuzyillarca suruyor.  muazzam bir birikim. Osymnin yaptigi sinavlardan sonra turkce ogretmenlerinin gunlerce tartistigini gormek gibi mesela. Dili kullaniyor birbirimizi anliyoruz ama ,  is kurallarin yorumlanmasina gelince oturup kaliyoruz cogu zaman. Insan dil ogreniminin ne derece zor oldugunu da anliyor. Acikcasi kel hasan ya da hasan kel aynimi farklimi pek yorum yapamayacagim ancak farkli olsa insanlar ha hasan kel ha kel hasan demezlerdi gibime geldi. Benim ornekte sacma olmus tabiki dil ogrenen birilerinin ha ha ile ne isi olur  .


----------



## Cagsak

I wonder when the case came into "kel hasan"


----------

